# good luck to pikey!



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the title says it all.

good luck at pudsey mate


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

indeed.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'll third that


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

yep, good luck chris, i'll see you there. from what i've heard it's gunna be one tough class 4 line up. a perfect opportunity to make a statement and beat some top guys.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

If he wins does he get an official Bodyworks Gym T-Shirt?


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Kick some ass dude


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Best of luck mate

R


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

good luck!!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

hey cheers guys what can I say I'm all choked - perhaps thats the dry turkey! 

PS THS if I win I'll be amazed - I'd be chuffed to bits if I qualify for the finals again.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

good luck mate


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Best of luck Pikey


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Any chance on some pre contest pics?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

If it helps he looks like his post contest pics on the first page of his log but bigger.

Vascularity was impressive 10 weeks out and immense 2 weeks out.

He just needs to get a tan


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

aw shucks THS thanks- I hope the judges think the same...

A friend took some photos on Sunday morning, no tan etc and the lighting was from the gym windows, I haven't seen them yet but just sent him a mail asking him to post one up on this thread... If he can't as soon as I get them I try and work out how to get a couple up on here.

Off to Tesco need some germaloids the skin at the bototm of me glutes is a bit baggy.....can't wait to see the face of the chemist when I ask for 2 big tubes


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ROFLMFAO @germaloids


----------



## Mister T (Oct 18, 2007)

Shots of Pikey taken Sunday


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

Good luck for the event mate, pictures are look great.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

not to be a yes man as I know little about competition standard but you look in great shape


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

You look to have added a bit of beef their Pikey!

Good luck and see ya Sunday


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Go Go Pikey Go......


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

loving that snarl in the second pic!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

LMAO - I've that sort of face, its my attempt at smiling while posing :-D


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

If you really want to see a scary face Cal its Pikeys "I'm grumpy cos I'm dieting-now stop resting and give me 20 more reps-face"


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m sure he`s a pussy cat-

gonna pop up for a visit and give him some training advice in the near future...

heh heh heh !!!!!


----------

